# Lump at incision site of recent spay- normal? pictures



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Pippa was spayed Oct 6. I'm not sure if it has anything to do with it, but we went through some strange occurrences posted here: 
Underneath the skin there's a lump almost the size of a quarter, and if you look at the pictures below you'll see the other strange hernial-like lump that's on top. 

















Is there anything we can do about it? Or should we just wait until it goes away?

Thanks,

ember


----------



## Beckster (Jul 30, 2011)

It is difficult to tell by the pictures, but if this was a human we were talking about, I would be concerned about a hematoma. The only strange thing is that the spay was a month ago. When did you notice it? Are the borders defined? I would probably take her in and have the vet look at it...


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

It looks like there's still a stitch in there too - the black cord? I'd call the vet and have them check, they can maybe drain the lump if it's fluid and remove the stitch at the same time if it's really in there.

Though my human son had surgery as a baby and a month later a stitch came out, his doctor just said 'give a little pull on it and if it doesn't come out then call me' - it was half an inche long but came right out. Scared me more than him, he didn't even notice.


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Beckster said:


> It is difficult to tell by the pictures, but if this was a human we were talking about, I would be concerned about a hematoma. The only strange thing is that the spay was a month ago. When did you notice it? Are the borders defined? I would probably take her in and have the vet look at it...


It was there from the beginning, only small, its just gradually gotten bigger. 



Bordermom said:


> It looks like there's still a stitch in there too - the black cord? I'd call the vet and have them check, they can maybe drain the lump if it's fluid and remove the stitch at the same time if it's really in there.
> 
> Though my human son had surgery as a baby and a month later a stitch came out, his doctor just said 'give a little pull on it and if it doesn't come out then call me' - it was half an inche long but came right out. Scared me more than him, he didn't even notice.


Yes, that's a stitch, I forgot to mention that. ^^ Thanks for noticing. 

From what I can tell its not sore to the touch, even when we rub on it a little. Nor is it warm/hot as with a infection. And she's been really hyper lately with the cool weather.

Is there anything we can do, though? I'd really rather not take her back because she's been making so much head way with her fear of people lately, I hate to set her back another month.  Just yesterday, she took a treat out of a strangers hand with no fear. I don't want to set her back.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Call the vet and see what s/he thinks you should do.


----------



## Beckster (Jul 30, 2011)

I understand that, but I hate to tell you that if it was a hematoma (although not a bad one, that is pretty slow growth), she runs the risk of it blowing out in which case you would have an emergency on your hands. If it is some sort of abscess or a fluid-filled cyst I would be thinking about infection. Either way, a lump at a surgical incision site isn't really benign (again, speaking from human experience, I have very little knowledge about health in dogs).


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

With the stitch still in there, I would think it could be a suture granuloma. Both my daughter (after appendectomy) and my dog (after broken leg) have had this. It could be that your dogs body is reacting to the suture, and part of that reaction can be a suture granuloma...the body can do that when its trying to get the suture out.

Sometimes, it can get better just taking out the stitch, sometimes it could need to be cauterized a little bit. But since there is still a stitch in there, and including the weird pus at the beginning of this ordeal, I would guess (and I am NOT a vet) that your dogs body is reacting to that brand of suture/something in it, and tried to get rid of it earlier, which could be why you saw the pus/drainage, and when that failed, it started to form the granuloma to get rid of it. (this is exactly what happened to my daughter...we kept thinking her incision was infected, but it wasnt, it was bc a tiny, tiny bit of stitch was left inside).


----------



## lilstrlett (May 26, 2010)

When we got our dog Lake spayed she had a bump there as well. It goes away and may take some time. I was worried too but was told it was normal.


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your concern and advice.  My dad got an idea to try Witch Hazel. We just dabbed a little on a cotton ball and held it there at the site for 10-20 mins once a day and after 4 days you can barely tell it was ever there. 

Whew, one traumatizing vet visit avoided. We're still keeping an eye on it though.


----------



## Becs85997 (Apr 8, 2020)

lilstrlett said:


> When we got our dog Lake spayed she had a bump there as well. It goes away and may take some time. I was worried too but was told it was normal.


Hi there
I know this is an old post; but how long did it take to go away?...we have the same with our dog...


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

It's best to ask your vet. It depends on what is causing the lump.


----------



## Becs85997 (Apr 8, 2020)

LeoRose said:


> It's best to ask your vet. It depends on what is causing the lump.


I have asked my vet, that is the first thing I did. 
We are on full lockdown in the UK. They are trying to advise me via photographs. They are not seeing animals unless absolute life threatening emergency. That’s why I was looking for some further advice from people who had, had similar.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Becs85997 said:


> I have asked my vet, that is the first thing I did.
> We are on full lockdown in the UK. They are trying to advise me via photographs. They are not seeing animals unless absolute life threatening emergency. That’s why I was looking for some further advice from people who had, had similar.



Thread hijacking is against forum rules, please start a new thread. In addition, while I do understand that seeing a vet right now can be a challenge, it is still against forum rules to seek medical advice from forum members.


----------

